# Dissertation Submitted



## Sam (Oct 11, 2016)

After two years, a lot of work, and a number of weeks towards the end that all coalesced into one and during which I only left home to return books to the library, I finally submitted my master's dissertation yesterday morning. It's been almost nine years of constant study to get to this stage (2 years adult access, 4 1/2 years BA, 2 years Mres; all part-time) but it's been worth it. 

Only one more step now to go, but I'm going to take a year out before thinking about submitting a PhD proposal. 

It's been a tough few years, but I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations, Sam. Having very recently beta'd a dissertation for someone doing their MA, I stand in awe of the standards expected.

I wish you the best of luck with it, and hope you enjoy your year of freedom.


----------



## Ultraroel (Oct 11, 2016)

Wooooeewww Wooooeeww!!

Gratz! Now get ready for the funnest part, defending it


----------



## PiP (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations, Sam. Respect! The race is not won by the swift but by those who he keep running.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations, Sam. Happy to see you fulfilling your dreams. I know how difficult the part-time approach can be.


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 23, 2016)

Belated congratulations on handing your dissertation in, I understand how fulfilling it is to hand in the final version after so long and that was only my undergrad one.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice Sam! Congratulations!

Also, if you don't mind me asking, what was the dissertation about? I'm sorry if it's already been said but I'm not aware...


----------



## Sam (Oct 28, 2016)

The amalgamation of the genres of post-apocalyptic and dystopian fiction via the theory of eco-criticism. 

In English: how the role and importance of nature and the natural world unites the genres over a period of time.


----------



## PiP (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam said:


> In English: how the role and importance of nature and the natural world unites the genres over a period of time.



Wow, i had no idea. What an interesting topic!


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 29, 2016)

Sam said:


> The amalgamation of the genres of post-apocalyptic and dystopian fiction via the theory of eco-criticism.
> 
> In English: how the role and importance of nature and the natural world unites the genres over a period of time.



I would welcome the chance to read that if the opportunity ever arises.


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2016)

Gavrushka said:


> I would welcome the chance to read that if the opportunity ever arises.



I can certainly e-mail you a copy. Fire off a PM to me and let me know your e-mail address.


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2016)

Got the results back today. My dissertation was marked with a 70, just enough for first-class honours. 

I have been advised to take a year out and then submit a PhD proposal, which I plan to do. It'll give me time to get some personal writing done, concentrate more on my tutoring, and give the ol' brain some downtime.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2016)

well done..


----------



## PiP (Nov 7, 2016)

Sam said:


> Got the results back today. My dissertation was marked with a 70, just enough for first-class honours.
> e.



Congratulations, Sam!!


----------



## TKent (Nov 7, 2016)

That is wonderful!!! Congrats future doctor!!


----------



## Schrody (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats, Sam!


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 8, 2016)

Sam said:


> Got the results back today. My dissertation was marked with a 70, just enough for first-class honours.
> 
> I have been advised to take a year out and then submit a PhD proposal, which I plan to do. It'll give me time to get some personal writing done, concentrate more on my tutoring, and give the ol' brain some downtime.



Huge congratulations! I appreciate just how rare such grading is. Damn. Just damn...


----------

